# I screwed up again



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

Soo I was ready to call it quits on th is hatch and prepare to start a new one. So I took all the eggs out cleaned the incubator. And took a shovel out with me to Barry the eggs. I dropped one in the hole and when I busted it was moving. I got sick. I grabbed the rest and took em back inside. And put em back in the incubator. I just got a new thermometer and calibrated it. So I know it's right. The other one was 9 degrees to cold. I didn't candle them I just put em back in cuz I kinda don't mess with them much. I felt soo bad for killing it. They have been in the incubator for 30 days so I thought they were dead already. They are duck and turkey eggs. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh no! Good luck. I know turkeys are 28 days. I hope you still get something. 


Jim


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

30 days is not to long for ducks, ducks take 28 days .


----------

